# Bothriechis Schlegelii



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

How amazing are these beauties?

Does anyone own one of these? If so, what are they like? Im guessing you can't handle them? 

:2thumb:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

they are gorgous, and defo on my "list". I know a fair few with them and they dont get boring for me


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I could be wrong but I believe Slippery42 on here has some nice examples on them.

You can handle them but not like you can a Royal!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Found some he has posted....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/305582-green-pink-schleg.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/236908-my-what-big-teeth-i.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/241165-orange-schleg.html

Hope he doesn't mind me doing this : victory:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Heres a 4 month old Green eyelash i had in a week ago


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*yello schleg*

This is one of mine.......the classic yellow











These have BIG bad boy fangs and I'd not want a nip off one!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Can I play!

I don't own these beauties, but I am lucky enough to work with them 5 days per week


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow they are certainly very pretty :flrt:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

very very pretty snakes, a bit like the eyelash viper


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree, they look just like an Eyelash Viper.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Can I play!
> 
> I don't own these beauties, but I am lucky enough to work with them 5 days per week


I have been looking for a specimen with the red/orange spots, never seen any available at any of the european shows.

Very nice.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> very very pretty snakes, a bit like the eyelash viper


An uncanny resemblance :notworthy:


----------

